# Dont go east!



## JollyMan32 (Aug 11, 2015)

Left out of PCB Sat am and went to Swanson area. Hilton showed a nice color change! found the line pulled it with no luck. Lots of fliers but no bait balls. most trash and best looking water we have fished all year but no life!


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Same for us. Was at Johnny Walker at daylight had black fin and bonita busting everywhere caught a few of them and they went down shortly after. Missed what a wahoo and that was it for our trolling catches for the day. Didn't even have a single knockdown at the weather buoy. 

We did see a big whale on the way out there though. Not sure what kind but he was bigger than my boat.


----------



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

*Ditto*

We found good tide line on east of nipple with plenty of fliers but no predators
Shoudda gone west


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I sure hope that improves in the next several days! &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

we was at Squiggles, Sunday. No life there either. Lots of flying fish though.


----------

